# anubias barteri flowering ????



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

i came home after being away for the weekend and my monster Anubias Barteri has flowered >> never knew this plabt grew A flower .. what is it called and is it normal ??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations on having your _Anubias_ flower.

It is perfectly normal for the plant to flower.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Take a picture!


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

*a pew pics*

it has such a pretty flower .. how long does it last usually


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Hard to say how long it will last, but it should last at least a couple of weeks if it is anything like other aroids. 

Aroids are a huge plant family and that is a very typical aroid flower, with the bract partly enclosing its spathe. If you've ever seen a Peace Lily flower, you'll see how similar they are. 

All aroids have flowers like this, typically white in colour, though some may be other colours. Anthuriums are one houseplant you'll see most often with red or pink instead of white flowers, and they have a flat bract, not the more common one.

Typically spathes don't set seeds unless there is both another mature flower and a pollinator handy, but pollination can be done by hand if another flower is available. But some are self fertile. 

If you see any swellings on the spathe, it may be either seed pods forming, or flowers maturing. Usually the male flowers are at one end of the spathe and female flowers at the other end, and they usually mature at different times to avoid self pollination. But I have seen Anthuriums with berries on them, so some Aroids are able to self pollinate.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

^ Very cool information on these little corn cobs!


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks for all the info .. really helpful


----------

